# culligan mark 89 water softener parts



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like a used part is what is needed,, I don't think that culligan would sell just that one, so finding some one that has the part and would send it through the mail to you.

That wonderful little white plastic link, like the two that I sent to some one in Virgina I think it was last fall...


----------



## whriley (Oct 4, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> Sounds like a used part is what is needed,, I don't think that culligan would sell just that one, so finding some one that has the part and would send it through the mail to you.
> 
> That wonderful little white plastic link, like the two that I sent to some one in Virgina I think it was last fall...


do you have any more? where would I get one? not sure even where to look for a used one.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Still have a few.
Think that they are called cam link?
I have not seen one on the bid site that a lot like to use...seen the whole kit, piston cage and the white cam along with the brine piston... but it is a bummer that one often has to buy the large kit just for one plastic part..


----------



## whriley (Oct 4, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> Still have a few.
> Think that they are called cam link?
> I have not seen one on the bid site that a lot like to use...seen the whole kit, piston cage and the white cam along with the brine piston... but it is a bummer that one often has to buy the large kit just for one plastic part..


i got the part that i needed for $9 at the culligan store locally. but I think the timing on the cam is screwed up it binds when the bell crank (part i got) pin hits the left or right side of the tray that attaches to the seal pack shaft.

I pulled the seal pack (which I replaced a few years ago) and it came out in 2 pieces? the back piece is not attached but does not look broken. I now also have leaks where the by pass valve assembly attaches to the tank.

kind of irritated but think I may just go buy a whole new resin tank a valve assembly and be done with it. I don't have time for this.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

More stuff for the land fill..

Sounds like the bell crank or the piston linkage was not set in the white slide in the right slot.. 

The tray is a 2 part item the metal part is held to the back plate by two screws..and the white has the slot for the piston and the groove from left to right is where the bell crank or link has a pin that rides in it.


If one moves the valve wrong then the o rings that seal on the adapters between the valve body and bypass will leak, and one of the o rings could now be torn.

Feel lucky that your culligan dealer even sold you just that one part.. most will not or charge $$$$.


----------

